# Car News - Order Books open for Arteon



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Luxurious five-door fastback is new Volkswagen flagship
Fine design and state-of-the-art technology combine in Arteon
Two high-spec trims, and prices starting at £34,305 RRP OTR
Milton Keynes - Volkswagen's stylish new flagship, the Arteon, is today available to order for the first time from Volkswagen Retailers across the UK priced from £34,305 RRP OTR.









An avant-garde gran turismo with svelte fastback styling, the new five-door, five-seat Volkswagen Arteon combines sports car detailing with luxury motoring in a muscular yet elegant design.

Sitting above the globally successful Passat in the comprehensive Volkswagen range the new Arteon brings more space, premium functionality and greater levels of autonomy than ever before.

With a length of 4,862 mm, width of 1,871 mm and a height of 1,450 mm the Arteon is proportioned to carry five people in considerable comfort, while the generous wheelbase of 2,837 mm allows best-in-class legroom of 1,016 mm. Luggage space is 563 litres with the rear seats in place, rising to a cavernous 1,557 litres of available carrying capacity when the rear seats are folded.

Bristling with advanced technology, including the debut of a number of newly enhanced assistance systems, the Arteon is efficient and powerful with a distinct performance character, yet it is also a comfortable and relaxing drive.








Powerful, yet frugal
In the UK, the Arteon range will initially feature three turbo charged direct injection engines: a 280 PS 2.0 TSI (petrol); and two 2.0 TDI (diesel) engines with outputs of 240 PS and 150 PS.

In due course, additional engines will complete the range including Volkswagen's newly designed 150 PS 1.5 TSI (petrol) Evo unit, featuring economy-boosting cylinder deactivation technology; and a 190 PS 2.0 TSI (petrol).

All the transversely mounted four cylinder engines can be combined with an automated DSG dual clutch seven-speed gearbox while the most potent units - the 280 PS 2.0 TSI and 240 PS 2.0 TDI - also boast Volkswagen 4MOTION all-wheel drive as standard. All other models have front-wheel drive. Additionally, 150 PS petrol- and diesel-engined Arteons will offer the option of a six-speed manual gearbox.

With a compelling breadth of performance and economy possibilities, the Arteon will sprint from 0-62 mph in 5.4 seconds in 2.0 TSI 280 PS guise, while the 2.0 TDI 150 PS-equipped Arteon will offer 62.8 mpg* in the EU's official combined fuel economy measure.

Solid, and safe
The new Arteon is based on Volkswagen's impressively flexible modular transverse matrix (MQB). All of the brand's MQB models - currently ranging from the latest Golf to the US-built Atlas SUV - are characterised by their distinctly dynamic proportions and generous interior space which results from the axles being 'pushed' towards the front and rear of the vehicle. This, too, is a feature of the new Arteon.

From a structural standpoint, the MQB provides extremely high body rigidity resulting from the use of a combination of so-called ultra high-strength and hot-stamped steels. This is critical to achieving optimal handling and superior ride comfort.

Despite the car's large rear hatch, body rigidity has been increased by 10% as measured against a comparable saloon model. This allows for the creation of precise steering, responsive handling and optimal ride comfort. Passive safety is also among the best in its class thanks, in part, to the Arteon's innovative body construction.

Further supporting its safety credentials, and contributing to its Euro NCAP five-star safety rating, the Arteon's active bonnet technology protects not only passengers but pedestrians too. In the event of a collision, the bonnet is raised via its hinges using pyrotechnic technology in order to reduce the severity of pedestrian injuries. Particularly intended to reduce head trauma, the active bonnet system increases the gap between the hard engine block and the flexible bonnet. It works at speeds ranging from 15 mph to 34 mph.

Slips, and sticks
Slippery through the air, with fine aerodynamics and a low Cd figure of as little as 0.265 (Arteon 2.0 TDI) this lithe new Volkswagen generates downforce levels sufficient to benefit handling and allow it to deliver impressive grip - colloquially: it sticks to the road.

This has been achieved thanks to a sophisticated overall package of aerodynamic design features, which includes details such as the sharply-contoured trailing edge above the LED tail lights. The balance of downforce levels at the front and rear axles stabilises the rear end of the vehicle to help optimise chassis tuning. This results in confident handling and high stability all the way up to top speed. Due to its excellent downforce figures at the rear axle, the new Arteon has no need of a rear spoiler that is deployable at high speeds.

Technology to enhance the journey
The Arteon comes packed with a comprehensive line-up of the latest infotainment, connectivity, and assistance systems and represents the jewel in Volkswagen's technological crown.

Offered in two trim levels - luxurious 'Elegance' or more sporty 'R-Line' - the new model boasts a broad range of advanced equipment as standard. Among the many highlights are, as a minimum, the latest Discover Navigation system with eight-inch colour touchscreen, eight-speaker sound system, Bluetooth audio and telephone connectivity, and Volkswagen Media Control which allows remote control of the infotainment system via compatible smartphone or tablet device.

Other standard-fit highlights in the Arteon include: digital instruments via the 12.3-inch Active Info Display; minimum 18-inch alloy wheels; LED self-levelling headlights; LED tinted rear light clusters with dynamic indicators; plush Nappa leather upholstery; Car-Net connectivity with 'Guide & Inform', 'Security & Service' and 'App-Connect' functionality; and Air Care Climatronic 3Zone electronic air conditioning with automatic air recirculation.

A raft of standard assistance systems in every Arteon include: Adaptive Cruise Control (ACC) with predictive cruise control; City Emergency Braking; Front Assist; Speed Assist; Traffic Jam Assist; Lane Assist and Driver Alert fatigue warning system.

Numerous advanced systems make their debut in the Arteon and these include a new generation of Adaptive Cruise Control which uses GPS-based road data to 'see' speed limits, and adjust the car's speed as appropriate. Meanwhile Road Recognition, using the front camera and route information from the navigation data and working within system limits, predictively adjusts the vehicle's speed prior to bends, roundabouts and junctions.

The luxury of choice
The Arteon underscores its premium appeal with options such as a head-up display, and Volkswagen's Discover Pro infotainment system featuring a 9.2-inch glass screen and gesture control.

The broader spectrum of optional equipment includes features such as a panoramic roof; front massaging seats; steering wheel heating; Dynaudio 'Confidence' sound pack featuring a 16-channel digital amplifier, 700-watt output and 11 speakers, plus subwoofer; and up to 20-inch alloy wheels.

Welcoming the addition of the brand's new flagship to the UK price list, Volkswagen Head of Marketing Geraldine Ingham said: "We are very excited to make the stunning new Arteon available to UK customers today.

"This new flagship model represents a significant step forward in design, technology and, indeed, aspiration and we are confident that the Arteon will more than meet the high expectations of our customers."

Geraldine added: "With a selection of engines available to order now - and more engine options on the way - we are also looking forward to seeing the Arteon make inroads into the important fleet sector in due course."

The new car is expected to make its showroom debut in Volkswagen Retailers nationwide next month.

For more details on all the new Arteon, together with brochures and pricing, and to use Volkswagen's online configurator, please visit www.volkswagen.co.uk.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

This could well be my next car. I looked at one in the VW showroom when looking at a Golf R. The showroom car was in the yellow with 20" dark grey alloys which I really liked. I also liked the interior which I know people criticise as being a Passat interior but its quality and well layed out and a huge step up from my 2011 Mondeo. I know people are also criticising the price of £40,000 without options but there are already reasonably priced pre reg/demo cars for sub £32,000. At the moment for me its ticking a lot of boxes and the safety tech sounds really great. I'm seeing it as a grown-up Golf R as it has similar performance to the golf but is much larger and more practical.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

I just do not understand the VW Group pricing structure - this is within a few hundred £ of the equivalent A5 Sportback


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

I guess it depends on the spec and performance you are after. But you are right with some models in the group they go our of their way to keep them different but with others they don't. For example there is no way they would put the full on Golf R engine and 4wd in the Octavia VRS.


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

LOL 40K for this.

Second hand Audi S4 instead please.


----------



## HITMANVW (Apr 29, 2013)

Just keep an eye out for demos. They’re 7-10k off already after a month for stock vehicles.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

ollienoclue said:


> LOL 40K for this.
> 
> Second hand Audi S4 instead please.


That's my thought, used S4 Avant or new Arteon. Arteons are around the £29K to £32K cheapest S4 I could find £36K. Arteon will have full 3 yr warrenty S4 18months left, S4 will be more expensive to run and insure and more stealable which to be honest puts be off a little. Areton has more room which I need with a big family and dog. Its all a matter of priorities and whats important to the individual. I need to get serious and test drive both to see how they drive.


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

tmitch45 said:


> That's my thought, used S4 Avant or new Arteon. Arteons are around the £29K to £32K cheapest S4 I could find £36K. Arteon will have full 3 yr warrenty S4 18months left, S4 will be more expensive to run and insure and more stealable which to be honest puts be off a little. Areton has more room which I need with a big family and dog. Its all a matter of priorities and whats important to the individual. I need to get serious and test drive both to see how they drive.


I would keep an eye out over on Audi-Sport.net mate.

So many people trading in their nearly new Audi on PCPs for silly money.

I mean you could have had my 65 plate S5 with only 14k on the clock for £28.5k!


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

tmitch45 said:


> That's my thought, used S4 Avant or new Arteon. Arteons are around the £29K to £32K cheapest S4 I could find £36K. Arteon will have full 3 yr warrenty S4 18months left, S4 will be more expensive to run and insure and more stealable which to be honest puts be off a little. Areton has more room which I need with a big family and dog. Its all a matter of priorities and whats important to the individual. I need to get serious and test drive both to see how they drive.


I am not sure which S4 you are looking at, I would choose one to suit the budget, I actually like the older ones.

S4 Avant for you Sir, the Audi is infinitely cooler than an VW I'm afraid.

Exact same problem with the VW R36.


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

DrEskimo said:


> I would keep an eye out over on Audi-Sport.net mate.
> 
> So many people trading in their nearly new Audi on PCPs for silly money.
> 
> I mean you could have had my 65 plate S5 with only 14k on the clock for £28.5k!


That's a joke. Pay for the warranty and run it on for 3-4 years.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

ollienoclue said:


> I am not sure which S4 you are looking at, I would choose one to suit the budget, I actually like the older ones.
> 
> S4 Avant for you Sir, the Audi is infinitely cooler than an VW I'm afraid.
> 
> Exact same problem with the VW R36.


I've never been cool, in my life lol

Coming from a 2011 Mondeo either of these cars will be a huge step up in performance and quality. I just need to think about affording to run the car which is why my thoughts were that a newer car like the arteon would be cheaper to insure, service, fix than the S4.


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

ollienoclue said:


> That's a joke. Pay for the warranty and run it on for 3-4 years.


Tell me about it...!

I got a job in London a year after buying it and so for the last 10months I had it, it just sat parked on the road.

I don't really need a car, let alone spending £28k on a S5, so just sold it and won't have anything for a while.


----------

